# Kitless pen with magnetic cap



## AbleSnail (May 26, 2020)

Hey,
do you have any proven solutions for a kitless pen with a magnetic cap? I will gladly preview your ideas and projects.
greetings
Grzesiek from AbleSnail


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2020)

I did one a few years ago....... you can see the thread here.  The magnetic cap design is really simple. One in the cap and one on the body. They basically just replace the threads.


----------



## Jontello (May 26, 2020)

skiprat said:


> I did one a few years ago....... you can see the thread here.  The magnetic cap design is really simple. One in the cap and one on the body. They basically just replace the threads.
> View attachment 239701


What type of magnet cause i am assuming you need to turn it to the proper shape and size so you can install it onto the pen cap and body. Where can I get them. I am in Europe so where you get them i am sure i can get also. Thanks skiprat


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 26, 2020)

__





						An 'Attractive' White Ti affair
					

I was gonna call it 'Magnetic DCE Al SS Ti PR Sementation' but that was a bit of a mouthful !!:rolleyes:   This has titanium segmented with white pr. There are small neodymium ring magnets recessed into both the cap and the body. The nib is stainless steel which is screwed into an aluminium...



					www.penturners.org
				












						Rings
					

Strong Neodymium ring magnets, versatile and allow for smaller designs They work well as speaker magnets, holding magnets, and more. We can make custom sizes




					supermagnetman.com


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 26, 2020)

__





						Magnets at Guys Magnets
					

Magnets, Neodymium, Samarium Cobalt, Ceramic, Strontium Ferrite, Ferrite, Alnico, Craft, Flexible Self Adhesive




					www.guysmagnets.com


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2020)

I think I've got them from Guys ( thanks Sam ) and also from First 4 Magnets


----------



## Pierre--- (May 26, 2020)

In Italy I don't know, but  in France you have a huge choice here.


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2020)

Just for the record..... for this pen, I completely worked around the dimensions of the magnets. After discovering just how brittle magnets are, I made no attempt to machine or bore them at all. 
good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## More4dan (May 26, 2020)

If you use 400 series SS, it will be attracted to a magnet and you could get away with just one magnet in the design. 300 series SS are not magnetic. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2020)

Completely true Dan, but I think using just one magnet can make your design quite complex. You need the cap to ‘pull’ the parts together .
I also found that the damned magnets would pick up crap from everywhere.


----------



## More4dan (May 26, 2020)

skiprat said:


> Completely true Dan, but I think using just one magnet can make your design quite complex. You need the cap to ‘pull’ the parts together .
> I also found that the damned magnets would pick up crap from everywhere.



I was going to try one a while back and got some 440c SS rod but never got around to it. I thought of making a ring on the body with a magnet in the cap. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (May 27, 2020)

That would work of course, and sounds simple and logical.....provided the nib / grip section isn’t also ferric.


----------



## More4dan (May 27, 2020)

skiprat said:


> That would work of course, and sounds simple and logical.....provided the nib / grip section isn’t also ferric.



Got it, now I understand. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## AdventiveIowa (May 30, 2020)

The magnetic system (magnet and ferritic pieces) will seek a state with the least “reluctance”. Reluctance is sort of the magnetic term for resistance (if you think of it like an electric circuit). So magnets and ferritic materials have low reluctance and the air obviously has high reluctance. 

So if your nib/section is ferritic, the magnet may try to center itself on the section instead of pulling up against the metal in the body.

It’s all about minimizing the magnetic potential in the system, so if you can set it up to have one clear magnetic circuit then it will hold together well. If the whole body is metal that may make it the easiest to design a magnetic circuit that holds the cap on. With acrylic parts you should sketch out where all the magnetic and paramagnetic (ferritic) pieces are to see the path that the magnetic flux will take to complete its circuit.

-Hank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

